# Replacing corroded side-view mirror glass...



## ggbrent (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello,
Thinking of replacing the glass in my side-view mirrors, as the edges
(and more) are corroded (not sure if corroded is the right term, but you know what I mean). Managed to find new OEM replacement glass for $65 (car is a 1986 Scirocco), but am wondering if this is worth it. Will the replacement glass start to corrode as well after a couple of years? Is there a better solution with maybe cutting/gluing new mirror glass at a reputable glass shop, that will perhaps be of higher quality and not corrode as fast?
Thanks!


----------



## Sparman (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Replacing corroded side-view mirror glass... (ggbrent)*

On a similar note, is it possible to rebuild the remote side mirrors?
Mine are sloppy and do not stay in position. Is there a way to open them up and tighten things?
Thanks.


----------

